# 25' Gulf Coast Variside stuck on Caney Creek



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

If you went out Caney Creek yesterday, I'm sure you saw the 25' Variside sitting up on the sand flat near Mitchell's Cut. Curious if these guys got the boat floating again during high tide this morning? They got stuck at 5:30am Saturday morning and then the tide went out. Left them high and dry with no water near the boat for 30 yards. They were digging a trench behind the boat back to the water with paddles, waiting on high tide at 3am this morning. Any news if it worked?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

They have their work cut out for them. That boat is a big as it is heavy.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> They have their work cut out for them. That boat is a big as it is heavy.


I think you're right...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Not quite the same thing but I was once party to the unintentional beaching of a 25' Whaler. It was thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Ouch making my back hurt!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

At least they have beer!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Ahh!! Nothing like drinking beer by the poolside!


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

ahhh.... brings back some BAD memories! Hope they got it!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The_Hook said:


> ahhh.... brings back some BAD memories! Hope they got it!


......tell me about it....


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

were they going out of the creek or in the bay going back into the cut


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Looks like a member ship in TowBoatUS*

would be a good Christmas gift for him. However, I hope he gets out of there before then.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Look's like a bad day for sure. I hope they got it out alright.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Within the past month or so, I recall a post about using short PVC pipes to "glide" the boat out of that type of situation. Never done it, but thought it was an interesting idea; hopefully it can be done with a boat that size.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*PVC*



DGAustin said:


> Within the past month or so, I recall a post about using short PVC pipes to "glide" the boat out of that type of situation. Never done it, but thought it was an interesting idea; hopefully it can be done with a boat that size.


 Works pretty good on flat bottem type boats not so great in the V style .CVA34


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if it's the same guy that stuck the variside up on top of the POC little jetties a few weeks back.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

My uncle used to 'land' his airboat in Sand on occasion... that was just a matter of wiggling it back and forth for a while. This looks to be no Joy~!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Been there and done that! PVC will help, 2" and 3-4 pieces. Storm down south might push a little h2o their way...if they're still there. Brightside...they at least have beer!

I've been through there a couple times and pulled it off. The last though I tapped a few times and decided not again, and that was what I considered on a "HIGH" tide.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

We saw these guys and there was no way we had enough boat to assist them in any manner.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

They were planning on going offshore. They got to the "Y" at Mitchell's Cut and took the left to go out the gulf about 1/8 mile to soon. They thought they were going offshore, but the little bay in front of them is ankle deep on a good high tide. 

My buddy and I tried to talk him into calling sea-tow, but he said he was determined to do it on his own, plus he said he had no d-rings on the back of the boat to pull on. Plus, it was sunk down in the sand a good 1/2 foot, and he was concerned with tearing the boat up trying to pull it out. He was in a BAD position no matter what. We offered him beer/food/water etc and checked on them throughout the day. 

He stuck it at 5:30 am, we left around 4pm and offered them a ride back to get outta the pouring rain, but he was gonna stick it out until 3am waiting on high tide. Just hope they got it out. They worked their butt off digging that trench behind it. It was a couple feet deep at one time, but it was filling back in with sand. Bad day for sure...


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I was grounded overnight like that,*

and the CG was going to heli lift us off the boat if we did not hire someone to get us afloat. We had plenty of food and water, but after one night they were insistent. Probably was the best thing, my S-I-L was with me for his first trip, and he and my daughter are still married, so maybe I did the right thing.:cheers: BTW, we probably would not have survived another night, due to the mosquitoes feasting on us!sad3sm


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Who pulled it out and how did they do it?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Capt. Billy said:


> Who pulled it out and how did they do it?


Not sure anyone has yet? I was hoping someone would know if it was still there today or not. Seems like anything with enough power to pull it outta there, would just rip the boat apart, since it was sunk down in the sand.

What would sea tow do in a situation like this? Seems like it would almost take a tug boat to prop wash the shat out of it


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Air bags most likely. Almost like putting two giant pillows under it. Then drag it along with the bags. We do it alot with inboard ski boats so not to rip the shaft and prop out. Pretty quick and easy, but costly.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I know where that is... I've kayaked there at high tide. Even at high tide, there's barely enough water there to paddle. Sure hope they get that rig out. If not, that storm is supposed to come in on Tuesday and that ought to do it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Mud bugs


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Monte, and you thought you were stuck, LOL!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

deke said:


> Hey Monte, and you thought you were stuck, LOL!


If I'd of had that much water, I wouldn't of had a problem! I was recruiting hermit crabs that day to help push! Plus, I had NO BEER!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

All they need to do is put on the Los Lonely Boyz and chill. wada wada, we need wada.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*GET WET*

With this storm (HERMINE) comeing in the next couple days tide should be high enough to start her up and off you go.There saying 1 1/2 to 2 ft above norm......GOOD LUCK..........CVA34


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Stuff like this doesn't happen in the 17 Dargels I bought a few weeks ago... 

Hope they get it/got it out...


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*WOW............*


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh man...........I looked up high and dry in the dictionary and this picture was all that was there. They need a keg and then it would be a fun deal.:texasflag


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Assume somebody showed up with plastic pipes and they rolled it out on them.

Charles


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

I know that guy! I'm sure glad I didn't get an invite or I would of been in the picture. Funny thing is he doesn't drink, or didn't drink prior to running his boat aground. Good Luck buddy.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

bad deal, where he cut and went up in there is a good spot to fish for flounder on an outgoing tide.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*rool off*



fishsmart said:


> Assume somebody showed up with plastic pipes and they rolled it out on them.
> 
> Charles


========================================================

X2...when this occurs again, this is one of the very best way to move a boat in these situations. We have use cedar fence post, PVC and just water pipe. Heck, we have moved storage building using this method.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

This storm surge should give them enough water to get out.


----------



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

they made it out just fine around 5 - 6 that day .


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

He could have cut a trough all the way though for the rest of us to use next time.. just saying.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DMC said:


> He could have cut a trough all the way though for the rest of us to use next time.. just saying.


 Someone should have mentioned that to him...from a safe distance of course.


----------

